#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  exchange IHRDC geology and engineering video courses by software

## ahmed radwan

I have more than 20 Giga of IHRDC geology and engineering video courses I want to share it but I need some program as Petromod and Trap tester and Move 2012 
If any one upload this programs to all people I will upload this videos I will begin with upload sample of videos 
it is about organic geochemistry of petroleum
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I think this forum is not for sending programs in private message put for public upload for all 
and thanks



Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: exchange IHRDC geology and engineering video courses by software

----------


## ahmed radwan

another videos in the Petroleum Geochemistry videos 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmed radwan

I upload other video to show I am honest and I want all members of forum to benefit

----------


## Gitta

Pliz upload videos about drilling. Thanks. Gitta

----------


## bond07

Hi Ahmed,

Can you share some reservoir engineering videos??

----------

